# Momo was dying



## Gaylordlizard (Feb 25, 2021)

So I just looked at Momo's enclosure and he was on his back on the bottom. He must've fallen. It seemed like he's been getting weaker over the last couple days. His abdomen kept hanging out on the side when he was in his enclosure and he's been having trouble sticking to the enclosure itself lately. I wanted to get flies for him but the place that I could get them the fastest (and in person) was out of stock. And the price of getting only live flies shipped over was pretty high for me.

I don't have a whole lot else except mealworms and I've been giving him as much as he will take.

Maybe it was the way that I sprayed his enclosure? Maybe I sprayed too much? Maybe I didn't replace the water in the spray bottle often enough? 

I didn't expect raising him as an adult would be more difficult than when he was going through all his changes. 

I decided to bite the bullet and put him in the freezer. I don't think honey water would've fixed how far gone he was. I don't think that I would have been able to get flies in time even if the cost wasn't an issue.

I feel like a terrible parent right now. I know he only had a year to live but he had more months to go.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 25, 2021)

Gaylordlizard said:


> So I just looked at Momo's enclosure and he was on his back on the bottom. He must've fallen. It seemed like he's been getting weaker over the last couple days. His abdomen kept hanging out on the side when he was in his enclosure and he's been having trouble sticking to the enclosure itself lately. I wanted to get flies for him but the place that I could get them the fastest (and in person) was out of stock. And the price of getting only live flies shipped over was pretty high for me.
> 
> I don't have a whole lot else except mealworms and I've been giving him as much as he will take.
> 
> ...


Don’t beat yourself up, I could see what an effort you made. Adult males just sometimes don’t eat. You did fine and I could tell your really cared


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 2, 2021)

When an adult refuses to eat then their lives are over. Saw this in my last mantids that I had. Drinking will they do till they stop that too. then it go fast then. sad to see them go.


----------

